# Priority One Air Rescue



## jesse24b (Sep 30, 2013)

Does anyone have any information about these guys? I came across the website and it looks pretty cool and all. It just doesn't explain what they do... I feel like they just train others but they have photos of themselves doing rescues. They must be private?


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 30, 2013)

The website shows pictures of them "doing things," which may or may not be real missions. Based on the rest of the info stated on the site, it appears they do training only. I can't comment on the quality of this company as I know nothing about them, but the name made me chuckle. Reminds me a bit of the LifeCareStatTransportAngels style name with a 1-800 number on the side.


----------

